# The Last Tengu in Paris - New Adult Comic



## y2hecate (Aug 29, 2009)

I normally don't pimp things, and I don't intend for this to be a spam ad. But if anyone feels it's out of place, please let me know. I just really think some of you will enjoy this site.

http://www.bluemugproductions.com/
(It's an adult comic, but the main/free pages are pretty clean and censored)

I have the privilege to be able to work on the Blue Mug team as colorist for the Tengu comic and artist on some of the gallery/pinup images.
The Last Tengu is an adult comic featuring a beautiful young Parisian artist who falls in love with a creature from feudal Japan.
(If any of you recall Disney's cartoon Gargoyles, you may REALLY enjoy this comic on even more levels.)

Yes, there is a subscription fee to be able to see all the bells and whistles: The growing pinup gallery, the forum where staff and fans interact, and the full uncensored comic and archives.
But, I promise, I'm not here to make you buy stuff. Every Monday a new page of the comic is posted on the open/free area of the site, and even if it's censored, you can still tell what's happening and you can follow along with the story without subscribing, so I'd really like to get some discussion on it and hear what you guys all think! Or any questions, too!

For those that don't want to subscribe, but wish to keep up with the free version, you've not missed many pages of story. So far, this artist (Alicia) was sitting outside of Notre Dame, sketching at sunset, when an obscene amount of.. fluid.. rained down on her. She went inside the cathedral to see what was going on, and now a nun (Bernadine) who seems to know more than she's letting on, has ushered her inside to her quarters so that Alicia can get cleaned up.

Additionally, if you do choose to follow Tengu, I'd love to hear what pairings/pin-ups you'd be interested in seeing.. even if they don't appear in the story. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sometimes I get stumped on what to doodle for the gallery updates, so any suggestions for art inspiration are welcome and appreciated.

One last tidbit, here's both sides of our promo postcard that gets handed out at random conventions (So it's fairly safe. No naughty bits actually showing. Just implied). It features the comic's first two pages and images of future main characters, including some of the "Tengu" that haven't appeared yet in the comic.
http://www.y2hecate.com/DN/Tengu_4x6postcard.jpg

Thanks for taking a peek, guys! Hope to hear what you think!


----------



## tolkas (May 1, 2011)

*How to make pie&*

Wife Seeks Help In Training Her Submissive Husband!  : CHAPTER ONE.      I recently discovered that my husband has been going to some Ð¡SwingerÐ¢sÐ¢ parties/orgies. What he had told me was that he was going away on business trips, and that he couldnÐ¢t get out of them!    Since these gatherings are normally meant for couples only, (and as he has been attending them as a Ð¡Single Male,Ð¢) he has had to worm his way onto the groupÐ¢s invitation list by offering to Ð¡serveÐ¢ the guests.    The organizers agreed that he could join inÐ• as long as he would accept to play any role that they chose for him on each event occasion. He would have to play the role properly, dressing the part as instructed, and behaving in a way that was commensurate with the chosen characterÐ• fulfilling its tasks fully, and to the letter.    Philip agreed to these terms! I have uncovered the fact that he has been present at some of these functions as a butler, a waiter, a barman, and as Ð¡Master of CeremoniesÐ¢Ð• He has attended some parties naked, serving the guests Ð¡nudeÐ¢ throughout the nightÐ• and has also adopted the roles of a barmaid, a chambermaid, and a French maidÐ• as a sexy schoolgirl, a female Ð¡nurse,Ð¢ a French tartÐ• and a hooker!    Having discovered my partnerÐ¢s dirty little secret, I have delved into areas of his life that I would previously have considered to be private, personal and confidentialÐ• and as such Ð¡out of boundsÐ¢ to me!    russian amateur orgy  The discovery of his private diary was a revelation.    I found an entry which detailed everything he had done to feminize himself for one of the parties!    Ð•I began by putting on my lace-topped, fishnet hold-up stockings. I followed this with a bra, filling it with some silicon Ð¡falsiesÐ¢ that I had bought a few months backÐ• and gluing them to my chest with the adhesive which had come with them at the time of purchase.    I pulled on a pair of Ð¡Sex-CacheÐ¢ knickers, especially made to hold my cock between my legs, thus hiding my manhood, so that there would be no bulge through my clothing.    I decided to wear a waist-clincherÐ• a corset that IÐ¢d bought, which could reduce my waist to a very feminine twenty-four inches!    With my undergarments on, I chose to wear a leather mini-dress, which only came down about three inches below my pantiesÐ• and that showed off the lacy tops of my stockings.    I chose some patent-leather ankle-boots to wear on my feetÐ• they had laces from top to toe, and they were the highest heels that I ownedÐ• and at six-inches in heightÐ• I would need to concentrate whilst I walked, so as not to topple over!    I sat at my wifeÐ¢s make-up table, and began to transform my facial features.    I thinned my eyebrows, plucking them just enough that I could return to my male persona with minimal explanation.    The foundation came next.    I applied it quite thickly over my face and my neck, so as to cover any stubble that might grow during my Ð¡dressedÐ¢ phase.    I lined my eyes with Kohl pencil, and I applied some Ð¡super-lengtheningÐ¢ mascara to my lashes. I delicately applied eye-shadow to my lids, with pale shades near my nose, graduating to a dark grey on the outer sides. I added some pale blusher to my cheeks, and then went to work on my lips. I outlined them with a dark lip pencil, and then chose a scarlet red for my lips. I covered the lot with an Ð¡extreme-shineÐ¢ glitter lip-gloss, highlighting the lusciousness of my now very plump and visible mouth.    I decided to go the whole hog, and I attached long false nails to my fingersÐ• I did so using very strong Ð¡superglue,Ð¢ knowing that Helen was visiting her mother for the whole weekend, which meant that I had at least two days before IÐ¢d have to remove them.    Once they were attached, I varnished them, using a bright, high gloss red that matched my lips.    From my collection of wigs, I chose a shiny, straight haired wig in pure black. It was long, and it came down as far as my lower back.    I enjoyed this, as I could swish it around as I walked. In the mirror, I was pleased to see a very sexy looking woman in the reflection!    I was sure that anyone who laid their eyes on me would think that I was a Ð¡dirty bitchÐ¢ and would want to try getting into my knickers!    Reading through his diary was   hot amateur orgygetting me really angry, and I began to think of ways in which I might gain my revenge.    Not only was Philip lying to me, and cheating on me sexually, but he was allowing himself to be subservient to groups of virtual strangers!   p412jklsad1 He was so submissive in fact that he was permitting these people to take away his masculinity, and consenting to serve them as a transvestite sex-slave!    An inkling of a plan began to form in my mind, as my imagination ran riot, and I pictured a variety of ways to get my own back on my errant husbandÐ• each one darker and more devious than the last!


----------

